# Alcohol or no alcohol??



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi.. just want some advice from you. I know your not supposed to have alcohol when your starting drugs. I will be on short protocol sometime 2nd week of may again. Im wondering if Its okay to have bottle of wine once a week this weekend and next weekend. Im not a big drinker but like to have odd occasion on sat night. Will it be okay or shd I stop it completely? I have done this before on long protocol, cant remember half of the stuff I did!  I was being good for 4 months eating healthy as you supposed to but during that time I get really bad craving for chocolate, I blame the nasal spray as it made me feel so tired and grumpy! Is it true that yr not supposed to eat chocolate all the time? I feel I should be more relax this time and not to be harsh on myself but im not sure... I appreciate some feedback! Cheers
Xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Shamrockgal,

I have given up alcohol for nearly 4 months, however last weekend I went out with my girlfriends (an early birthday celebration) and I had 3 glasses of wine. I checked with my clinic beforehand and they actually said to have a couple of drinks, as long as you're not drinking every week then a few glasses here and there is absolutely fine. Some people are really strict, but I think you just need to do whatever you are comfortable with. 

I have also been suffering with Chocolate cravings (I don't normally eat it that often) but again as long as you are not eating every day then you should be fine.

Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

a bottle?   if you cant stop after just one or two glasses then definitely none at all is the way to go. Why not have one glass then a couple of low alc drinks or wine and soda spritzers? 

i ate a ton of chocolate.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you want a solid reason not to drink, think about how your poor liver has 500 different jobs to do - it doesn't need extra work! 
http://www.healingedge.net/store/article_liver_functions.html
check out this list of things it is busy doing..
do you really want it to do the rest less well because it's got a bottle of wine to contend with?

/links


----------



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

I stopped drinking altogether as I read some research that said sharing 1 bottle of wine a week with your partner reduces the chances of successful IVF by a quarter. It scared me so much, I wouldn't touch any. It has to be a decision you make though and something you're comfortable with.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I would say definitely try to moderate the amount you drink and generally avoid, but if you do go out and have a few drinks on a couple of weekends before you start stimming on a new cycle, I very much doubt that's going to be the make-or-break factor. 

I had an m/c in early January and drank a fair bit in the week following (I'm not proud of that, but it's a fact), and had a couple of drinks on a few occasions afterwards before doing a mild IVF cycle starting in late February. I'm now pregnant again and going for my 8 week scan on Saturday -- which is nerve-racking after a previous early m/c, let me tell you!

Anyway, keep the drinking light, but don't beat yourself up if you have a weekend where it ends up being more than a glass or two. Like k161 says, it's all about what you can live with if the treatment ends in a BFN. If you're likely to look for ways to blame yourself, then that's the best reason to avoid alcohol altogether.


----------



## Mary_Lou (Mar 15, 2015)

hi, I asked one of the nurses about drinking wine and she said "a couple of glasses of wine is fine from time to time" . She did however advise me not to drink at all after ET (I am day 7 of stims). As for chocolate and any other treats I feel that as long as it's in moderation it's fine. I am generally quite healthy: paleo, no refined sugars, no snacks etc but since I started stimming chocolate seems to be all that's on my mind   I don't stuff my face but if my body craves it ( or a bit of grape juice  I go for it. xx


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks gold bunny for the heads up and for that link...I rather be honest and blunt about it! Thats grand by me as im not too fussed I just think its cos the weathers is going to be lovely, planning to have bbq and all but I'll stick to a bottle of shloer with ice thats been sitting in fridge for weeks 

Somo....good luck with your ec tmw! All the best 

Thanks again ladies and all the best for your treatment!

X


----------

